# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá ủng hộ diễn đàn CNCPROVN

## khoa.address

*Để chào mừng cho năm mới 2018 (AL), để cảm ơn diễn đàn đã cho tất cả một sân chơi bổ ích, và cũng để cảm ơn vì nhờ diễn đàn mà em đã có những đơn hàng nho nhỏ cùng những khách hàng thân thương.

Nay còn lại một mẫu hàng cuối cùng trong lô hàng đã bán hết. Em xin mạn phép được làm một cái "Sàn đấu giá mini để ủng hộ vào quỹ của diễn đàn CNCProVN". Mong mọi người tham gia cho vui ah!*

*** Do chưa từng làm đấu giá bao giờ nên em cũng ko biết có sai xót gì không nhưng đây chủ yếu vui là chính nên nếu có gì ko đúng mong anh em bỏ qua.



---------o0o---------



*Vật phẩm đấu giá:*

Cục sắt gắn mâm cặp đường kính 100mm

Dùng chế máy tiện mini, trục thứ 04 cho máy CNC v.v... Cho A/E ngại đi gia công lẻ hoặc các Bác có máy công nghiệp lớn nhưng ngại làm lấy về ráp máy cho khách nhanh gọn, rút ngắn tiến độ giao hàng.

Thông số: Ụ thép nguyên khối, kích thước chuẩn 06 mặt 90,0x90,0x130,0mm; Trục chính sử dụng vòng bi côn con lăn chịu tải lớn; 06 mặt đều có lỗ bắt ốc, 04 lỗ M8/mặt; Đoạn cốt đuôi ĐK 12mm dài 08-09mm thò ra chỉ vừa đủ bắt khớp nối; Mặt bích nối mâm cặp gia công sẵn 06 lỗ tiêu chuẩn có thể lắp mâm cặp ĐK 100 loại 03 chấu hoặc 04 chấu.

; ; ; 



---------o0o---------



*Hình thức tham gia và Phương thức thanh toán, giao nhận hàng của chương trình:*


*1. Hình thức tham gia:*

- Bắt đầu ngay từ lúc bài đăng; Kết thúc lúc 21h00 ngày 11 tháng 02 năm 2018.

- Giá khởi điểm cho vật phẩm: 100.000 đồng (Một trăm nghìn đồng).

- Giá thêm tối thiểu cho mỗi bước đấu: 20.000 đồng (Hai mươi nghìn đồng).

- Người thắng phiên đấu giá là người có tin nhắn trả lời cuối cùng trước thời điểm kết thúc phiên đấu giá.


*2. Hình thức thanh toán và nhận hàng:*

- Sau khi kết thúc thời gian quy định, em sẽ công bố người thắng phiên đấu giá

- Người thắng đấu giá sẽ liên hệ trực tiếp với Admin của diễn đàn CNCPro để thanh toán cho món hàng. (Vì em cũng ko biết Admin là ai và thông tin tài chính của diễn đàn như thế nào)

- Sau khi nhận được thanh toán của khách hàng, kính nhờ Admin thông báo vào bài viết giúp em (Cái này xin mạn phép được nhờ Admin ah, anh em tham gia đấu giá thông tin đến Admin dùm nếu Admin không xem được bài viết này)

- Sau khi có thông tin xác nhận thanh toán đã hoàn tất từ Admin, em sẽ liên hệ với chủ nhân món hàng đấu thắng để giao hàng ah (Phí giao hàng bên nhận chịu)

*** Trường hợp người thắng phiên đấu, nhưng vì lý do nào đó ko muốn thanh toán để lấy hàng nữa thì em sẽ liên hệ với người liền kề trước để đề nghị lại giao dịch với giá đấu của chính người liền kề. Nếu người liền kề không muốn giao dịch nữa thì phiên đấu được hủy bỏ.



---------o0o---------



*Ghi chú:*

Nhân dịp cuối năm em chỉ muốn có cái gì vui vẻ với diễn đàn nên mới lập cái Topic này, nếu có gì không phải xin A/E bỏ qua ah.

Chương trình này có một chút phiền đến Admin, nên mong Admin hỗ trợ giúp.

Cảm ơn Admin và tất cả mọi người!

----------

anhcos, CKD, CNC PRO, Diyodira, Gamo, h-d, haignition, huanpt, ppgas, vanlam1102, znk13z

----------


## phuocviet346

Ad chơi kỳ, mới đăng mà đã kết thúc rồi là sao 
"- Bắt đầu ngay từ lúc bài đăng; Kết thúc lúc 21h00 ngày 11 tháng 02 năm 2008"

----------


## khoa.address

> Ad chơi kỳ, mới đăng mà đã kết thúc rồi là sao 
> "- Bắt đầu ngay từ lúc bài đăng; Kết thúc lúc 21h00 ngày 11 tháng 02 năm 2008"


Vâng bác, em ghi nhầm cái năm, đã sửa lại bài ah. Thank bác nhiều!

----------


## Gamo

Thiệt tình 120k nào

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ngocbh2001

140k nào anh em

----------

khoa.address

----------


## huanpt

160k ham hố luôn

----------

khoa.address

----------


## saudau

Up cái, 180k.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## anhcos

Nhanh quá 200k.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Mọi người manh động quá... hehe

----------

khoa.address

----------


## zentic

Em đang ký 
 220k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## elenercom

em cũng đăng ký 240k nhé

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ABCNC

Hihi 260k vậy

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Máu quá nhe, 280k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ABCNC

Ô Gà này spam hả...300k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## hoangson

Em theo 320k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## GORLAK

Đú đởn theo 340k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## trungga

Cho e theo 400K (trừ dùm bốn mươi k )

----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Còn lâu ah
500k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## BÂTM

550k .................................

----------


## Gamo

Đề nghị các bạn bình tĩnh, thời gian đấu giá còn dài  :Wink:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## trucnguyen

600K 

hehehe  :Wink:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## GORLAK

Bước 20k mà mấy bác nhảy như cóc, phạm luật hết nhé =))

----------

khoa.address

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bước 20k mà mấy bác nhảy như cóc, phạm luật hết nhé =))


bước đấu giá tối thiểu mà bác Gorlak ơi.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Bước 20k mà mấy bác nhảy như cóc, phạm luật hết nhé =))


20.000 đồng là bước tiến tối thiểu thôi anh, miễn mỗi lần đấu lớn hơn hoặc bằng số đó là được rồi anh ah, ủng hộ diễn đàn vui là chính mà, hihi. Thấy mọi người tham gia đông vui quá.

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha nhảy như cóc thật, em theo 620k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ktshung

> Mấy cha nhảy như cóc thật, em theo 620k


riêng lão gà mờ thì ko có cửa nhé, 640k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cái này giá thị trường chắc cao ah
700k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

KTS lo đi thiết kế đi, giành ăn với dân cnc làm giề

Đè Hải cóc luôn 720k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ktshung

> KTS lo đi thiết kế đi, giành ăn với dân cnc làm giề
> 
> Đè Hải cóc luôn 720k


chờ phút cuối chêm lão Gà chơi ...

----------

khoa.address

----------


## vanlam1102

tạt nước theo mưa, em mua với giá 740k nhé.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông làm ớn thiệt , thôi vì sự nghiệp nhậu nhẹt của diễn đàn cứ phang đê , đừng để ý giá cao hay thấp mà.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sang năm có chổ làm máy rồi.
800k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Đè tiếp luôn 820k  :Wink:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## GORLAK

Lão Gà đá ghê quá, cựa quăng tùm lum

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, câu giá cho lão chủ thớt ấy mà

----------

khoa.address

----------


## GORLAK

Cuối năm đói ăn nên ko dám kéo áo bác Gà, kakkak

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

801K
Hehehe

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Đè tiếp luôn 820k





> 801K
> Hehehe


Bước đấu của bác Tuấn không hợp lệ ah; Mời bác cho bước giá khác phù hợp với nội dung phiên đấu giá giúp. Thank bác!

----------


## GORLAK

Lên theo 840k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Lên theo 840k


Mới than thở mà vẫn máu dữ anh. Hihi.

I liked!

----------


## GORLAK

Đè lão Gà =))

----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mình theo 900k nhe

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Ui, sao dạo này trầm lắng vậy...

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Ui, sao dạo này trầm lắng vậy...


Ủa, bác "Gà" không tung cựa nữa ah?

Lên luôn cho khí thế dịp tết anh. Hihi!

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có lão hăm dọa ko cho em mua bác ợ....

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Hehe, có lão hăm dọa ko cho em mua bác ợ....


Đúng rồi, anh "ko" mua được đâu, hí hí hí!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hết giờ chưa chủ tấm thớt ơi

----------


## Gamo

9h ngày 11-02 mà pa, 9h tối mai. Sát nút tau đè tiếp  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GORLAK

Mấy bác im im vậy thôi chứ canh me tới sát đít là quăng dép xe áo này kia ngay ấy mà, bây giờ còn đang lườm nguýt nhau =))

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bác chủ tấm thớt mai có bên quận 10 không mình qua lấy hàng. Chứ Lái Thiêu xa quá

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ktshung

> Bác chủ tấm thớt mai có bên quận 10 không mình qua lấy hàng. Chứ Lái Thiêu xa quá


Ai cho mà bác đòi qua lấy 920k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Một triệu chẵn nhe

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác chủ tấm thớt mai có bên quận 10 không mình qua lấy hàng. Chứ Lái Thiêu xa quá


Ngày 12/02/2018 em vẫn có ở 3/2 quận 10 ah. Riêng bác Hải mà thắng phiên đấu giá em đích thân mang sang nhà cho bác ah. 

Giá lên nhanh quá, mọi người tham gia đông vui thật!

----------


## Gamo

Oi oi oi... Hải ròm làm gì có cửa... trò vui chưa bắt đầu mà

----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ngày 12/02/2018 em vẫn có ở 3/2 quận 10 ah. Riêng bác Hải mà thắng phiên đấu giá em đích thân mang sang nhà cho bác ah. 
> 
> Giá lên nhanh quá, mọi người tham gia đông vui thật!


Trời vậy sướng.
Đu tới luôn

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Phát pháo từ từ nè 1020k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

Thời gian phát giá sắp kết thúc rồi ah. Mời các bác phát giá xôm tụ chào đón năm mới vui vẻ và sảng khoái nào. Hì hì

----------


## Ryan

1040k  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Ryan

Dậy đi anh Hải ơi

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

chót 1060k

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

hix... thua lão Ryan

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Ryan

Trể rồi Gamo ơi.  :Smile:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ngủ quên rồi .
Chúc mừng anh Ryan nhe.

----------

khoa.address, Ryan

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chúc mừng ông anh. Tính chơi cú phút cuối mà xui quá  :Wink:

----------

khoa.address, Ryan

----------


## Ryan

Đã nhờ anh bạn chuyển tiền trực tiếp. Khi nào Ad nhận được thì xác nhận dùm.
Chúc mọi người ăn Tết vui vẻ.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Thiệt tình 120k nào





> 140k nào anh em





> 160k ham hố luôn





> Up cái, 180k.





> Nhanh quá 200k.





> Em đang ký 
>  220k





> em cũng đăng ký 240k nhé





> Hihi 260k vậy





> Máu quá nhe, 280k





> Ô Gà này spam hả...300k





> Em theo 320k





> Đú đởn theo 340k





> Cho e theo 400K (trừ dùm bốn mươi k )





> Còn lâu ah
> 500k





> 550k .................................





> 600K 
> 
> hehehe





> Mấy cha nhảy như cóc thật, em theo 620k





> riêng lão gà mờ thì ko có cửa nhé, 640k





> Cái này giá thị trường chắc cao ah
> 700k





> KTS lo đi thiết kế đi, giành ăn với dân cnc làm giề
> 
> Đè Hải cóc luôn 720k





> tạt nước theo mưa, em mua với giá 740k nhé.





> Sang năm có chổ làm máy rồi.
> 800k





> Đè tiếp luôn 820k





> Lên theo 840k





> Mình theo 900k nhe





> Ai cho mà bác đòi qua lấy 920k





> Một triệu chẵn nhe





> Phát pháo từ từ nè 1020k





> 1040k





> chót 1060k - *(Quá thời gian quy định - Loại)*


---------o0o---------

*Vâng, trước tiên em xin cảm ơn tất cả mọi người đã góp vui cho chương trình "Đấu giá ủng hộ diễn đàn" trong dịp chuẩn bị chào mừng năm mới.*

Căn cứ vào các bước đấu hợp lệ theo nội dung của chương trình, em xin thông báo kết quả của chương trình đấu giá như sau ah.

- Bác *"Ryan"* với giá đấu 1.040k (1.040.000 đồng) tại thời điểm 08h31'55"PM (tức 21h31'55" ngày 11/02/2018) là *người thắng phiên đấu giá*.

- Bác *"Gamo"* với giá đấu 1.020k (1.020.000 đồng) tại thời điểm 07h00'47"PM (tức 19h00'47" ngày 11/02/2018) là *người liền kề trước* người thắng phiên đấu giá.

Vậy, nay kính mời bác "Ryan" tìm cách liên hệ với Admin của diễn đàn CNCPROVN để xin thông tin về tài khoản và chuyển tiền hoặc phương thức giao dịch khác ah.

Sau khi được Admin xác nhận thanh toán hoàn tất hoặc Admin xác nhận bảo lãnh thanh toán cho bác "Ryan" bằng phương thức *thông báo trực tiếp trong bài viết này* thì nhờ bác "Ryan" cho em xin số điện thoại liên hệ hoặc tài khoản zalo hoặc facebook của bác cũng bằng phương thức *thông báo trực tiếp trong bài viết này* để tránh nhầm lẫn (Do bài viết đang ở dạng bài công khai nên ai cũng biết đang có giao dịch). Em sẽ liên hệ trực tiếp với bác để xin thông tin địa chỉ và phương thức giao hàng.

Nếu có thông báo của Admin từ giờ đến trước 15h30 ngày mai (12/02/2018) thì em sẽ liên hệ chủ nhân để thống nhất phương thức giao hàng luôn, còn có thông báo sau thời điểm này thì em nợ hàng bác qua tết cổ truyền bác nhé.

****Ghi chú:*

_Cũng như nội dung của bài viết đấu giá, nếu vì bất cứ lí do gì mà bác "Ryan" muốn hủy bỏ giao dịch thì nhờ bác thông báo trực tiếp trong bài viết này lý do hủy bỏ của bác ah. Lúc đó em sẽ liên hệ với "người liền kề trước" để đề nghị giao dịch với chính giá đề xuất của "người liền kề trước"._

*Xin cảm ơn! Chúc tất cả một buổi tối vui vẻ!*

----------

CNC PRO, Nam CNC

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

Kỳ thật... mỗi khi nghe hơi $ là AD có mặt nhanh thật  :Big Grin: 

Đùa thôi, xin lỗi các bạn là mình bận quá nên không thường xuyên online tám chuyện cùng các bạn, chỉ khi diễn đàn có chuyện gì đó thì mới lên tiếng thôi chứ bình thường vẫn âm thầm theo dõi hàng ngày  :Smile: .

*Cảm ơn các bạn đã tham gia đấu giá ủng hộ diễn đàn. CNC PRO xin xác nhận đã nhận được khoảng ủng hộ!*

Chúc các bạn một mùa xuân an lành & hạnh phúc  :Big Grin:

----------

khoa.address, Ryan

----------


## khoa.address

> Chào các bạn!
> 
> Kỳ thật... mỗi khi nghe hơi $ là AD có mặt nhanh thật 
> 
> Đùa thôi, xin lỗi các bạn là mình bận quá nên không thường xuyên online tám chuyện cùng các bạn, chỉ khi diễn đàn có chuyện gì đó thì mới lên tiếng thôi chứ bình thường vẫn âm thầm theo dõi hàng ngày .
> 
> *Cảm ơn các bạn đã tham gia đấu giá ủng hộ diễn đàn. CNC PRO xin xác nhận đã nhận được khoảng ủng hộ!*
> 
> Chúc các bạn một mùa xuân an lành & hạnh phúc


Vâng, cảm ơn Admin đã xác nhận!

Nhờ bác "Ryan" cho em xin số điện thoại liên hệ hoặc tài khoản zalo hoặc facebook của bác cũng bằng phương thức *thông báo trực tiếp* trong bài viết này để tránh nhầm lẫn (Do bài viết đang ở dạng bài công khai nên ai cũng biết đang có giao dịch). Em sẽ liên hệ trực tiếp với bác để xin thông tin địa chỉ và phương thức giao hàng.

----------

Ryan

----------


## ktshung

> Hehe, chúc mừng ông anh. Tính chơi cú phút cuối mà xui quá


Đã bảo lão Gà ko có cửa mà lị.... hôm qua tất niên xỉn quên phá lão Gà, hehhe

----------

khoa.address

----------


## GORLAK

Vãi lão Gà, tưởng sao đấu trật lất =))

----------

khoa.address

----------


## saudau

> Vãi lão Gà, tưởng sao đấu trật lất =))


Thông cảm đi, có một cái mỏ thôi, cũng phải mổ mổ mấy cái mới trúng một phát chớ, bảo mổ bách phát bách trúng cũng tội nghiệp lão. Kakaka

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Hix cái lão Ếch chết tiệt... tau gõ "1060k", thế là nó báo ngắn quá, phải gõ lại, trễ 1 phút....  :Wink:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## GORLAK

Tội nghiệp lão Gà, mổ nhanh quá hóa ra trật lất =))

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Ryan

Đã nhận hàng.
Xin cám ơn chủ thớt, Admin và các bạn đã tạo điều kiện giúp tui hoàn tất vụ đấu giá này.
Chúc diển đàn ngày càng phát triển.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

Vâng, mọi giao dịch đã hoàn tất.

Chương trình đấu giá đã thành công.

Em xin đóng toppic này ah.

Chúc mọi người ăn tết vui vẻ và hạnh phúc bên gia đình.

Cảm ơn tất cả!

----------

